# COTTON BELT Train Show April 10, 2010



## audi84 (Jan 13, 2008)

The Cotton Belt Railroad Museum Historical Society will hold their 11th Annual Train Show on Saturday, April 10, 2010 in Pine Bluff, Arkansas from 9AM - 4PM
There will be vendors and layouts, Hope to to see you there!, Come join the fun! Home of the 819




Noel Thomas audi84


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Just a reminder to anyone near Central Arkansas that the show is TOMORROW!

Sat, 4/10/2010[/b]
Categories
[/b]Model Railroad, Railroad Memorabilia, Toy Train / Collectible Show, Train Show and Sale
Location
[/b]Arkanas Railroad Museum
1700 Port Road
Pine Bluff, AR 71613
United States
Times
[/b]9:00 AM to 4:00 PM
Admission Fees
[/b]Adults $5.00, Children 6 - 12 $2.00, Children under 6 free with paid adult.

Directions
[/b]Take Hwy 65B through Pine Bluff to the Port Road Exit. Follow signs on Port Road to the Museum (approx 1/10 of a mile)


*Also, if anyone is interested the, Arkansas Railroad Club will be having our monthly meeting this Sunday. Its a great place to discuss and learn about the real railroads.* 

"The next regularly scheduled monthly meeting of the Arkansas Railroad Club will be 2 pm, SUNDAY, April 11, 2010. It will be held at Curtis H. Stout, Inc., 2400 Cantrell Rd Suite 100, Little Rock, Ark."


----------

